# Timer Mechanism for Barrel Prop



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Hello all
I'm looking for a timer to control my pneumatic barrel prop. It is powered by my smurf size air compressor (2hp 6 gal capacity) which means by the time the 1st TOT goes by my Compressor will need about 25-30 seconds to reset for the second. I was going to use a PIR to do this, but I realize that since so many of my TOTs come in groups, only one will get to experience the joy of my prop. So I want to get rid of the PIR altogether and just do a straight timer. For this I'd like to buy something pre made as opposed to breaking out the Prop1, but if thats what it takes I'll have to do it.
Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi HR,
There are lots of cheap timer kits out there, most for less than $10. If you want to retain the PIR and have the prop fire when the TOT's approach, you could try building the PIR/timer controller I made for the 2006 $20 Prop Contest. Frighteners Entertainment posted the how-to for hacking the PIR and making the timer. It's really easy and low cost, about $15, if I remember correctly.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey Otaku,
Thanks for the heads up about your entry. I will certainly try it if I can find no other alternative. I was wondering if this would work:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-GEMMY...yZ132998QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
The whole thing is running off 1 electric circuit, with the air tank or compressor to be located farther down there at the solenoid. I was kinda hoping for a "plug and play" deal if possible, since I'm dealing with 15 amp electric.








Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You need to switch 15 amps? I think that's beyond the capacity of the relay I used in that project. Are you going to turn the compressor on when the TOTs walk by the barrel? If you're just switching on the solenoid valve, then you're probably way under 15 amps.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

*Prop Timer*

Not sure if this helps since I have not seen your setup???

Sound more like the ability to store more air???? Why not add another tank near the prop to buffer more air? You should be able to pick up a portable tank at Harbor Frieght tools or maybe walmart and plumb it in to your current compressor? I use this same technique for air hogs like air cannons.

http://www.hauntedyards.com/cannon1.html


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I do have an 11 gallon air tank, so reserve air is not a problem. Its the actual triggering of the prop itself. I was hoping to have the setup above with a timer before a Power strip that would be controlling the solenoid and 2 Flood Lights. As the timer goes off the barrel prop goes off and it is lit up and the same time. So:
Electric Outlet---Timer-----Power Strip
/ \
Flood Lights Solenoid to Barrel Prop
I can either have the air compressor or the tank hooked up to the prop. As I say, I'm not really concerned about a PIR for the mechanism as not only do I have the limited air problem if I use the 6 gal compressor,but I get so many kids on Halloween night it would just be going off constantly anyway. Besides I'm kinda hoping to get this reaction:
"Holy cow! Did you see that!"
"What?"
"That thing! Wait for it! It happened when I walked by....."
"Nothing happening now..."
"There it goes! Too cool! That guy is a WAY better prop builder than Dr. Morbius!" :-> A guy can dream...
Thanks to all for your help!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

That diagram came out funky. Lets try again.
Electric outlet---Timer---Power strip---splitting off to 2 Flood Bulb fixtures and the solenoid for the Barrel Prop.
Thanks Again!


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Ahhh my mistake thanks for setting me straight...Looks like you might be looking for a device that works like a fog timer (event timer) which you can set time between trigger and how long it triggers. here is a circuit below that does exactly that. You may have to get a bigger relay in place of the 2 amp model listed to control your power strip.

http://www.hauntedillinois.com/fogtimer.php

I did build something very simular to what you are looking for two years ago to control my pirate cannon. I wanted to activate a powerstrip everytime the fog machine fired. I had a red light for the cannon and computer speakers plugged onto the power strip. I used an $8 fog timer from Walmart, a powerstrip, and a 25amp solid state relay.

Are we getting closer????


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I tried hacking on of those fog timers to be uses as a prop timer, but it seemed wierd on how it worked. I had 120 votls going into it, then 120 out to a light bulb socket. Well the bulb only lit up half way so i switched the wires. Wrong move, as it sparked everywhere.

Here's a timer kit on ebay. Might work for your needs, but it doesnt haev a "trigger" input to activate it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Velleman-Electr...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250027928321


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

There we go! An event timer! Just what the doctor ordered Thanks all!


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

If your not in to building your own....I found this and it controls up to 10 amps

http://hauntmasterproducts.com/10.html


----------

